# Churches near Disney



## Herald (May 14, 2007)

The Brown clan will be visiting Disney during the first week of December '07 and want to worship on the Lords Day. We've visited St. Andrews Chapel in Sanford but it is a bit of a drive from where we will be staying. Can anyone recommend a few good churches near Lake Buena Vista? Baptist or Presbyterian is fine.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 14, 2007)

Just try and avoid the usual Mickey Mouse church where everyone is trying to be Snow White and work their way to heaven while singing Goofy hymns. Oh yeah, it's Disney so watch out for the Tinkerbell pastors too.


----------



## Chris (May 14, 2007)

I guess the baptist boycott of disney is over, huh?


----------



## Herald (May 14, 2007)

I've heard some of us Baptists are going to be boycotting water and air next.


----------



## skellam (May 14, 2007)

*Lake Sherwood OPC*

Our family attended Lake Sherwood OPC when we took our last trip down to Orlando. Great preaching and friendly congregation.

web: www.lsopc.org
Email: [email protected]
Phone: 407-295-3631


----------



## KMK (May 14, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> The Brown clan will be visiting Disney during the first week of December '07 and want to worship on the Lords Day. We've visited St. Andrews Chapel in Sanford but it is a bit of a drive from where we will be staying. Can anyone recommend a few good churches near Lake Buena Vista? Baptist or Presbyterian is fine.



I don't know about any Lake Buena Vista nor a S. Andrews Chapel nor a Sanford anywhere near Disneyland. There is a number of prominant preachers that you could check out, however. Like Schuller at the Crystal Cathedral, Warren at Saddleback and the late, great Pastor Scott's wife at the LA Cathedral.  

Oh...wait a minute...you're not refering to that cheap Disney imitation in Florida are you?


----------



## Herald (May 14, 2007)

KMK said:


> I don't know about any Lake Buena Vista nor a S. Andrews Chapel nor a Sanford anywhere near Disneyland. There is a number of prominant preachers that you could check out, however. Like Schuller at the Crystal Cathedral, Warren at Saddleback and the late, great Pastor Scott's wife at the LA Cathedral.
> 
> Oh...wait a minute...you're not refering to that cheap Disney imitation in Florida are you?



Yes I am. We're all excited about seeing the new Puritan ride. It's a roller coaster that looks as though you're going to crash into an ocean of water, but then you're only sprinkled.  

Sorry. Couldn't resist.

Seriously though...it's off to Florida we go. I have a date with two golf courses.


----------



## govols (May 14, 2007)

Not talking about churches but we went a few weeks ago and went to the Holy Land Experience. Besides having someone portray Christ in a few "plays" it was very good. The Scriptorium was awesome.


----------



## MMasztal (May 14, 2007)

*Check this one out*

Cornerstone Church. The pastor has a radio show on our local Christian station. He's a great preacher. I may try to visit there one day as it's only about 1 1/2 hrs away.

http://www.cornerstoneorlando.org/id11.html


----------



## tcalbrecht (May 14, 2007)

Pine Ridge PCA, Bill Colclasure, pastor. He's a good pastor. We know Bill from when he was in South Florida, and my wife and I have worshipped at Pine Ridge a number of times when visiting in the area.

http://www.pineridgepca.org/


----------



## Kevin Lewis (May 14, 2007)

*Visit our Reformed Baptist Church*

Bill,

You and your family are welcome to visit our Reformed Baptist church in Orlando. We are a family integrated church subscribing to the LBCF 1689
We have about 120 people including parents and children. 
Here is the greeting from our Website:


Greetings, in the name of the Lord Jesus Christ!

On behalf of the saints at Covenant Community Church of Orlando, I welcome you to explore our website and be encouraged in the faith. In our day, many churches are pursuing relevance and acceptance in the "marketplace." Our goal is very different. We seek to glorify God in every sphere of life. We lament the syncretism and man-centered philosophies that have become the prevailing wisdom of our time. Let the world be conformed to the Lord Jesus Christ! Let the church be His holy bride, unwavering in her devotion to Him. We preach Christ, and Him crucified and recognize His authority, Lordship and pre eminence over all things. We worship Him as King of Kings and Lord of Lords. We rejoice in Him, as the only mediator between God and men, who lovingly reconciled us to God. We strive to be God-centered, Christ-exalting and biblically saturated in all of our doctrine and practice. Therefore, we earnestly desire to love one another, bear each other's burdens, and edify one another in Christ.

* We believe in the authority, inerrancy, and sufficiency of the Holy Scripture (Sola Scriptura).
* We believe in justification by faith alone. The glorious merit of Christ is imputed solely on the basis of faith in Christ, our sins being remitted (Sola Fide).
* We believe that Jesus Christ is the only mediator between God and men (Solus Christus).
* We believe that our salvation rests in God's grace alone. This excludes any notion of human ability or merit (Sola Gratia).
* We believe glory belongs to God alone (Soli Deo Gloria).

These great truths about God should have practical implications in the life of the church. Therefore, at Covenant Community Church we practice: expository preaching, the regulative principle of worship, plurality of male leadership (elders), husbands/fathers are the leaders of the home, families stay together for all activities (family-integrated), and we celebrate the Lord's Supper weekly. Lord willing, in the coming days, we will add more articles and resources that more fully explain our distinctives. Please, do not hesitate to contact me or my fellow laborer, Dan Carmichael. We hope to be an encouragement to you,

24“Now to Him who is able to keep you from stumbling

And to present you faultless

Before the presence of His glory with exceeding joy,

25To God our Savior,

Who alone is wise,

Be glory and majesty,

Dominion and power,

Both now and forever. Amen.”

Jude 24,25 (NKJV)

To Him be the glory,

Christopher G. Brenyo, servant pastor


----------



## Chris (May 14, 2007)

That sounds like a winner.


----------



## Herald (May 14, 2007)

Reformed-Kermit said:


> Bill,
> 
> You and your family are welcome to visit our Reformed Baptist church in Orlando. We are a family integrated church subscribing to the LBCF 1689
> We have about 120 people including parents and children.
> ...



Kevin - sounds great! What is your website address?


----------

